# Нужен совет и мнение специалистов - делать ли операцию?



## Александр0710 (27 Дек 2014)

Добрый день. Нужен совет специалистов по следующему вопросу:
1. Делать операцию или нет
2. Можно ли это вылечить без операции
3. Как можно обезболить?
у меня уже с августа болит спина, лечили растяжкой, токами, массажем, иглоукалыванием. В октябре боль ушла в ногу и в копчик. Делали блокады, помогало но не на долго. Сейчас не могу ходить долго, сразу начинаются боли в копчике аж ноги подкашиваются.

Фото мрт и снимки будут чуть позже.


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2014)

*Александр0710*, здравствуйте!
Дополните, пожалуйста, тему - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/

Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Александр0710 (5 Янв 2015)

Фото, если что то будет плохим, пересниму

О Себе:
30 лет. Работаю директором в фирме. образ жизни сидячий, спортом не занимаюсь.
Рост 176 см. вес 115 кг.
раньше спина болела в 20 лет, но не лечил, отмучился и сама в течении года прошла.
Сейчас разболелась из-за стройки дома. С начало болела сама спина, лечили массажем, иглоукалыванием, токами, лазером, ультразвуком, 4 раза растягивали, но потом я разгрузил чугунную ванну и мне стало совсем плохо. Боли начали отдавать в копчик. что аж ноги подкашивались.
Врач делал блокады, ультразвуком вбивал мази и делали растяжку. Сильно это не помогло.
Боли отдают в бедра и в ноги. Ходить по долгу не могу.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Янв 2015)

Снимки нечитабельны, уберите вспышку и сделайте нормальные фото.


----------



## Александр0710 (8 Янв 2015)




----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Янв 2015)

Думаю, что без помощи нейрохирургов не обойтись.


----------



## Александр0710 (9 Янв 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Думаю, что без помощи нейрохирургов не обойтись.


то есть операция нужна? Гимнастика, уколы и физеопроцедуры не помогу ?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Янв 2015)

Александр0710 написал(а):


> 2. Можно ли это вылечить без операции
> 3. Как можно обезболить?


2. Надо все же попробовать консервативную терапию: Мануальную терапию у квалифицированного специалиста и УВТ.
3. Блокады + НПВС (церебрекс) + мидокалм.

Прежде чем решиться на операцию прочтите вот это:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21800/


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Янв 2015)

*Александр0710*, добрый день!
Большая центрально- парамедианная грыжа, с центральной и латеральной компрессией.
Показания к операции есть, в Вашем случае их больше, чем противопоказаний.
Проследуйте консервативному курсу докторов форума, если это не даст положительный результат, то вероятнее всего Вам придется "общаться" с хирургом


----------

